
Show HN: Marketplace to hire no-code experts - bentossell
https://www.makerpad.co/hire
======
Edmar
I was thinking that this no-code thing was about giving people who can’t code
the power to make apps. Could you please give an example were a no-code expert
would be useful?

~~~
bentossell
Sure! Like everything there are levels of experience...

\- you could be setting up an Airtable to run online courses but you want
someone to help you level it up \- you may need some help on an advanced
automation using Zapier \- you may have starting building sites with Webflow
but need someone to give you some pointers for an extra level of polish

~~~
skinnymuch
Sounds cool. What are some example costs? Airtable is pretty basic software.
An expert of it can only show you so much you can’t figure out fairly quickly
or learn from someone who isn’t billing themselves an expert which I assume is
more of a premium. Nonetheless this should speed things up considerably for a
lot of software especially if money is worth a lot less than time.

~~~
bentossell
Honestly I’m expecting small payments for a fix (less than $50) but there’s
been projects for 10k submitted (although these are more complete solutions)

------
throwaway13000
Prediction: makerpad.co will be in next YC batch!

------
Skirtingbye
How are you making money from the experts?

